# Spring Valley... a stroll down memory lane



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

When we moved to Ohio in 1966 we used to go to Spring Valley to fish. Ceasar's Creek wasn't begun yet, it was still farmland as far as I know. 
Used to go to the shootng range & there was public hunting grounds at Spring Valley. The lake was about 15' deep and you could camp right there near the parking lot. The bike trail today was still an active railroad track. The little store had food and a swimming pool close by you could pay to swim in. There was a hand pump in the campground to get your water from. I seem to recall a shack of sorts on a peninsula that ran diagonal into the lake with boat or canoe rentals, maybe bait too. I think (not sure). The lake was drained around 1969(?) because I know I was 16 & driving then, or maybe just rode with someone. Here's some pictures I took back on 3-6-2000 which happens to be my birthday too. It was a nice warm day. 



















The Little Miami River runs behind this West side of the lake. I think those old stumps were part of the peninsula.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the old store...restaurant. You could eat in, breakfast, lunch, etc & get ice cream from an old freezer.








Here's the old water pump, the campground is grown over now with sapplings & trees.  








Here's where the overflow stream from Spring Valley meets the Little Miami River- just to the right, that point there is the point of it, this shot is from below the creek, after crossing the bridge.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's more shots of the Little Miami River behind Spring Valley Lake/Marsh  









This is above the overflow creek, looking at the rapids.










You can feel the rapids in this shot.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This one was titled "best" so I guess it was my favorite of the bunch. the rocks running out are below the overflow creek. I took some of the above pictures standing on those rocks.










A rare photo of the photographer off the timer, maybe the first time I used the timer on my Maveca fd-81 camera.  Alos happened to be my 48th birthday.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome, thanks for the pics!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Those are some great pictures. Is there a set of directions on how to post pictures. All I can find is a way to give a link to them.


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story and pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, That is a great story and great pictures. Also, Happy Birthday Mrfishohio!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah, the good ole days!


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there any water in that lake yet? I am assuming not. I hope they can get it straightened out again. My dad has always told me stories of the great fishing that used to be there.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the great pics Mrfish!
Have you ever considered becoming a professional photographer?
I think you missed your calling.
Again,great photos!


----------

